
Improvements to Private Networks - cytzol
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/digitalocean-private-networking-faq
======
mreithub
"Beginning in February of 2018, communication over DigitalOcean Private
Network IPs will be isolated within the account or team where they were
created"

Great news, definitely a step in the right direction. The fact that DO's
"private network" isn't really private is something that's not very well known
I think (try googling for the topic).

Until then: Use DO firewalls to whitelist only the services connections you
want. Their firewalls treat private and public networks equally -> no more
publicly accessible NoSQL databases :)

~~~
cytzol
Yeah, it's great news for me too. Earlier this year I tried setting up VPNs so
my droplets could speak to each other in isolation. Knowing that I don't have
to worry about that will be a load off my mind.

------
bebop22
It’s a monster L2 domain, I’m amazed it hasn’t crashed and burned by now.

